# JD 2010 PTO Control Lever



## bosco (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a '64 JD 2010 diesel row crop. The PTO is engaged continuously. The control lever does not seem to be connected to any linkage. There's no resistance at all to moving the lever forward or back.

What's involved in fixing the linkage? I have modest mechanical skills, but no large jacks or pullers or anything of that sort.

Thanks very much

Bill


----------



## jddr (Jan 1, 2014)

If you have 3pt it takes a bit. You will need to remove the tranny cover, remove the oil line to the three point and then remove the three point assembly. Once you have that off, you can replace the roll pin in the lever (at least that is what it sounds like).


----------

